# Finally found a PT1911



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I've been watching for one of these for a long time. The range where I shoot got one in this week and I picked it up last night. That is one of the guns that I promised myself I would buy as soon as I found one. About the only bad thing I've heard about them is that the finish on the blued ones like this doesn't hold up very well. I guess time will tell on that. I had a box of Remington 230 Gr ball in the trunk so I tried it out. It's been a long time since I've owned and shot a 1911 and I had forgotten how slim they are. This one is a little heavier than any of my Rugers, but it is full-sized (5" barrel) I thought these had alloy frames, but it seems pretty heavy. The manual says it weighs 41 oz so I suspect it's steel. The action is very smooth, the sights are fantastic and so is the trigger. I don't have a trigger gauge, but I'm guessing it is somewhere around 3.5 pounds with no creep or over-travel. When I dry fired it, the hammer fall seemed awfully light and shooting it proved that to be true. Out of 50 rounds, I had 2 failures to fire - very slight dent in the primer. It might be because I violated my standing rule. I shot it new out of the box without field stripping it and giving it a good cleaning. I'll try that next and if it doesn't work, I'll replace the main spring. It's no big deal. Overall, my first impression is that it is a great value for the money.



















This is a 25 round group at 7 yards.










I hate to say it (Since I'm a Ruger fanatic), but I really do like this thing. I haven't shot a 1911 for a long time and forgot just how great they are. The guy who runs the range said he put one of these away for himself. He has a Kimber and says the Taurus's action is as smooth as his Kimber, it's just as tight and has a better trigger. I'm not the biggest Taurus fan in the world, but I had a stainless PT92 9mm once and it was a nice gun. They have a lifetime warranty on everything but the grips, sights and magazines. If they are good to their word, I don't think a guy can go too wrong. I know the trigger has got me spoiled.
Tom


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dang good shooting in anybodys book. 10-4..


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Try 25 yards. I bet it'll out shoot your Ruger at thet distance. I test all my guns at that distance. When I first got into bullseye competition, I tried a friends Ruger P89. It barely kept all 10 shots on the target (1.5'W X 2'H). And, that was two handed, resting on sandbags. Pitiful by bullseye standard!

That Taurus should group at least 5" 10 shot groups @ 25 yds. If they aren't lying about all the work that goes into them.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I thought my PT1911 hit a little soft for the first 100 or so rounds. It never failed to fire just didnt leave a very deep mark on the primer. The fireing pin hit off center a little also. It dosen't do that anymore. It leaves a nice mark on the primer & has centered it's self up. Must have been a new gun thing. I haven't had any other ones do that though. Now it has 2500+ thriugh it without any problems.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

rman said:


> I Tom


~ looks like alot of nice extras come on that 1911, nice sights & checked front & backstrap, beaver tail & trigger too.
Congrats Tom, that's a good looking pistol.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

*Got to defend the Rugers*



Benzbuilder said:


> Try 25 yards. I bet it'll out shoot your Ruger at thet distance. I test all my guns at that distance. When I first got into bullseye competition, I tried a friends Ruger P89. It barely kept all 10 shots on the target (1.5'W X 2'H). And, that was two handed, resting on sandbags. Pitiful by bullseye standard!
> 
> That Taurus should group at least 5" 10 shot groups @ 25 yds. If they aren't lying about all the work that goes into them.


Actually I have 7 Ruger semi-autos; three 9mm's, a .40 and three .45's. They wouldn't be my pick as bullseye shooters because of their triggers, but when I do my part and feed them ammo they like, they will all stay under 5" at 25 yards from a sandbag rest. The .45's will all shoot 3" or less. I won't keep a gun around that isn't more accurate than I am shooting off-hand. I don't compete in bullseye any more. My eyes aren't too good and my hands aren't as steady as they were 25 years ago.

I hope the Taurus will do as well. I don't think they lie about the work they do on them. My sample has a good slide-to-frame fit, the barrel/bushing fit is good and the trigger is excellent. (It's kind of fun to have a 1911 around again.):smt071 
Tom


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

kansas45 said:


> I thought my PT1911 hit a little soft for the first 100 or so rounds. It never failed to fire just didnt leave a very deep mark on the primer. The fireing pin hit off center a little also. It dosen't do that anymore. It leaves a nice mark on the primer & has centered it's self up. Must have been a new gun thing. I haven't had any other ones do that though. Now it has 2500+ thriugh it without any problems.


I'm glad you've had good luck with yours. You were lucky - one of the first ones to find a PT1911 that I saw. The 1911 snobs don't think much of them, but I'm impressed with what I've seen so far. I'm not going to get too worried about this thing for now. I didn't buy it for ccw and I think a good cleaning will probably cure the problem. If not, the next step will be a new main spring. I'm not sure, but think that any 1911 main spring will fit. About the only other thing I can think of that it could be is a burr on the side of the hammer. A few hundred more rounds will tell the story!:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ looks like alot of nice extras come on that 1911, nice sights & checked front & backstrap, beaver tail & trigger too.
> Congrats Tom, that's a good looking pistol.


Thanks!


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

rman.......The PT1911 will accept most other 1911 parts. I believe it is made after the model 80. Nice looking Rugers you have there. I only have one, a KP89DC that I truely would not trade for anything. Will buy a P345 before long but right now I want a revolver of somekind to shoot in a big bore bullseye league. I usually use my XD45Tac, the P89 & have used the PT. Any revolver suggestions?


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

kansas45 said:


> rman.......The PT1911 will accept most other 1911 parts. I believe it is made after the model 80. Nice looking Rugers you have there. I only have one, a KP89DC that I truely would not trade for anything. Will buy a P345 before long but right now I want a revolver of somekind to shoot in a big bore bullseye league. I usually use my XD45Tac, the P89 & have used the PT. Any revolver suggestions?


I'm probably not a good one to ask. I haven't shot any bullseye for years. Back when I did, and before buying a 1911, I used a Smith & Wesson K-38 Masterpiece. They were pretty much the bench mark for target revolvers. They aren't made anymore and I'm not sure what a used one would cost. I don't own a Ruger GP100, but I've read a number of posts on the Ruger Forum, praising their accuracy. Thanks for the info on the PT1911 and the compliment on the Ruger autos. As you can tell, I really like them. I don't think anything gives more bang for the buck unless it's Kel-Tec. I've heard a lot of good things about them and am thinking about trying a K3AT.
Tom


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't say how much I like mine. I use it for carry, parts interchangeability is a major plus.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

Waited a long time; finally got my PT1911 last Tuesday. Won't get to shoot it till Sunday but it seems really well put together, smooth, crisp trigger, great action.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

Good luck! I'm sure you'll like it. I picked up some laser cast semi-wadcutters yesterday. Hope to get some loaded up to try in this gun. Shoots good with WWB.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

Took my PT1911 to the range yesterday for the first time. Outdoors and weather wasn't that great. Put a little over a hundred rounds through it; both JHP and FMJ. Rapid and slow fire. Not a hiccup. No problems whatsoever. I'd guestimate the trigger between 2 and 3 lbs and smooth & crisp. This is a great shooter. 10 feet and 40 feet; accuracy great. I've got to say this is the smoothest 1911 I've fired, including my Springer Full Size Custom Loaded. I agree with others; the finish will probably be its weak point but that can be redone easily enough. I'd recommend this Taurus PT1911 to anyone .


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice picture!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

raveneap said:


> Took my PT1911 to the range yesterday for the first time. Outdoors and weather wasn't that great. Put a little over a hundred rounds through it; both JHP and FMJ. Rapid and slow fire. Not a hiccup. No problems whatsoever. I'd guestimate the trigger between 2 and 3 lbs and smooth & crisp. This is a great shooter. 10 feet and 40 feet; accuracy great. I've got to say this is the smoothest 1911 I've fired, including my Springer Full Size Custom Loaded. I agree with others; the finish will probably be its weak point but that can be redone easily enough. I'd recommend this Taurus PT1911 to anyone .


Congrats!


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

rman said:


> I've been watching for one of these for a long time. The range where I shoot got one in this week and I picked it up last night. That is one of the guns that I promised myself I would buy as soon as I found one. About the only bad thing I've heard about them is that the finish on the blued ones like this doesn't hold up very well. I guess time will tell on that. I had a box of Remington 230 Gr ball in the trunk so I tried it out. It's been a long time since I've owned and shot a 1911 and I had forgotten how slim they are. This one is a little heavier than any of my Rugers, but it is full-sized (5" barrel) I thought these had alloy frames, but it seems pretty heavy. The manual says it weighs 41 oz so I suspect it's steel. The action is very smooth, the sights are fantastic and so is the trigger. I don't have a trigger gauge, but I'm guessing it is somewhere around 3.5 pounds with no creep or over-travel. When I dry fired it, the hammer fall seemed awfully light and shooting it proved that to be true. Out of 50 rounds, I had 2 failures to fire - very slight dent in the primer. It might be because I violated my standing rule. I shot it new out of the box without field stripping it and giving it a good cleaning. I'll try that next and if it doesn't work, I'll replace the main spring. It's no big deal. Overall, my first impression is that it is a great value for the money.
> I hate to say it (Since I'm a Ruger fanatic), but I really do like this thing. I haven't shot a 1911 for a long time and forgot just how great they are. The guy who runs the range said he put one of these away for himself. He has a Kimber and says the Taurus's action is as smooth as his Kimber, it's just as tight and has a better trigger. I'm not the biggest Taurus fan in the world, but I had a stainless PT92 9mm once and it was a nice gun. They have a lifetime warranty on everything but the grips, sights and magazines. If they are good to their word, I don't think a guy can go too wrong. I know the trigger has got me spoiled.
> Tom


Hey, *rman* ! That's not a Ruger ! :mrgreen: 
:smt039


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

wetidlerjr said:


> Hey, *rman* ! That's not a Ruger ! :mrgreen:
> :smt039


I know Bill - once in a GREAT while I stray from the flock. I have one Smiff and Weston and one Tortoise. What can I say? I do have 16 Rugers.:smt071 :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rman said:


> The 1911 snobs don't think much of them, but I'm impressed with what I've seen so far.
> 
> I didn't buy it for ccw and I think a good cleaning will probably cure the problem.


Congrats on the new gun! :smt023

Why don't the 1911 snobs like them?

You may not have bought it for carry but I'll bet that will change. :mrgreen:


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

2400 said:


> Congrats on the new gun! :smt023
> 
> Why don't the 1911 snobs like them?


These are just guesses:
1. They don't say Colt, Kimber, S&W, Springfield, etc. on them.
2. They are less than $500 retail - they couldn't be any good.
3. They are made in Brazil.

I personally don't have a problem with any of the above.:smt082 
Tom


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> Congrats on the new gun! :smt023
> 
> Why don't the 1911 snobs like them?
> 
> You may not have bought it for carry but I'll bet that will change. :mrgreen:





rman said:


> These are just guesses:
> 1. They don't say Colt, Kimber, S&W, Springfield, etc. on them.
> 2. They are less than $500 retail - they couldn't be any good.
> 3. They are made in Brazil.
> ...


I don't have any problems with them either. If it feels good, is reliable and it's mine then it's a good gun. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

2400 said:


> I don't have any problems with them either. If it feels good, is reliable and it's mine then it's a good gun. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


++1


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

Soime people arn't happy with any gun that cost less than $1500.00 to $3000
James


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I still like and shoot my blued PT1911. I found a stainless one Saturday cause I thought my old one needed a friend! Hopefully I will get to the range soon and see how it works. The trigger isn't as light on this one, but a few thousand rounds will probably help that out a bit.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have had nothing but good things to say about the two PT1011's I've bought. I've had a lot of people put mine down but I've shut them up after they shoot them. Sure Taurus has had some problems but I've not heard any about the 1911's at all. They used to be pretty cheap and easy to buy. Not so cheap these days though. I think I paid 525.00 for the Blued and 600.00 for the stainless. Even at 50 yards they are tack drivers. Really if you look at what's in them they can't help but shoot well.

Wow this is an old thread!:mrgreen: Glad you get you a stainless. They are really nice, I like the blued ones though real well too. I like a blued pistol more than a parkerized one any way. They just look better.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I wanted the all black like you got but I also wanted the lighter aluminum frame so it came in a grey lower which I am going to paint black. congrats on the choice.


----------

